# World Series Thread



## amlove21 (Oct 19, 2016)

For no other reason, other than I am a lifelong Cleveland sports fan and now is the first time in my life I can actually admit such a thing- who is watching the world series?!

It's gonna be Cleveland, peaking at the right time and losing a single game on their way to the Series against either the Cubs or LA....

who ya got?

I think at this point, no one wants to see the Tribe in a series. I would love to see the Cubbies and the Indians in the Curse Series. Part of me wouldn't mind seeing the Cubs win, although a much larger part needs the Indians to win.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Oct 19, 2016)

I grew up on a reservation.  One day I was attacked by a mountain lion.  I stumbled upon a medicine man and He told me this day would come.  I thought he had hit the snake venom too hard but now I know its true:

 Cleveland over Chicago 4-2.....:-"


----------



## x SF med (Oct 20, 2016)

A Cleveland/Chicago Series...  ARMAFUCKINGGEDDON is upon us, and Heisenberg is at the wheel.
:wall::wall:


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 20, 2016)

I hope the Cubs lose. I can't stand their "fan" base.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 21, 2016)

I gotta go with the Cubs in 7. But dammit I like Cleveland too. Tito and Madden both have the magic touch when it comes to inspiring players. I asked my middle son who works for the Yankees who he thinks would win a Cubs/Tribe series. His response: "Who cares?" :wall::wall:


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 21, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> I gotta go with the Cubs in 7. But dammit I like Cleveland too. Tito and Madden both have the magic touch when it comes to inspiring players. I asked my middle son who works for the Yankees who he thinks would win a Cubs/Tribe series. His response: "Who cares?" :wall::wall:



The cubs haven't won the NLDS yet...


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 21, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> The cubs haven't won the NLDS yet...



:wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall:

Thank you.  My god people, if you are any type of sports fan you on at least some level believe in the sports gods and curses.  We have made it no further than the Steve Bartman incident.  All this talk of "when we get to the series" is killing me.  Why I'm stuck being a Vikes and Cubs fan I'll never know.


----------



## Blizzard (Oct 21, 2016)

I'd like to see the Indians and Dodgers...but it's looking like it'll be the Cubs.   And as much as I'd like to see the Indians win it all, I don't see it happening.

Still my favorite Indians ball club:


----------



## Blizzard (Oct 21, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:
			
		

> Why I'm stuck being a Vikes and Cubs fan I'll never know.


Good god!  How the hell are you a Cubs fan and not a Twins fan?!


----------



## DC (Oct 21, 2016)

Don't see the Dodgers quitting so it's not over.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 21, 2016)

Blizzard said:


> Good god!  How the hell are you a Cubs fan and not a Twins fan?!



Seriously?

Until the Twins organization starts pretending to put a real team on the field and stop the bleeding of consecutive 90+ game losing seasons, they'll not have my support, much less my financial backing.

They went to shit IMMEDIATELY after their new stadium was built- the Pohlads got theirs, and then they gave it to us.

Start by cutting that hack Maurer, he's been a cash waste since we lost Mornoue.


----------



## Blizzard (Oct 21, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Seriously?
> 
> Until the Twins organization starts pretending to put a real team on the field and stop the bleeding of consecutive 90+ game losing seasons, they'll not have my support, much less my financial backing.
> 
> ...


I hear you on the current team.  They've sucked donkey balls for the past 5 years.  We dropped our season tickets a few years ago for the reasons you said.  But for the rest of the 2000's they were one of the best teams in baseball.  They even have a couple championships, even if it's been a little while.  

But the Cubs?!  They've been shitty forever.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 21, 2016)

Blizzard said:


> I hear you on the current team.  They've sucked donkey balls for the past 5 years.  We dropped our season tickets a few years ago for the reasons you said.  But for the rest of the 2000's they were one of the best teams in baseball.  They even have a couple championships, even if it's been a little while.
> 
> But the Cubs?!  They've been shitty forever.



I was in bootcamp for the first one in 89'.  My Cubs allegiance is due more to the fact that my wife is pulling for them.  When the Cubs win...I win.


----------



## Blizzard (Oct 21, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I was in bootcamp for the first one in 89'.  My Cubs alliance is due more to the fact that my wife is pulling for them.  When the Cubs win...I win.


Well, that's as good a reason I can think of.  Carry on!


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 21, 2016)

I am now watching Major League, just to remind myself that the last successful Cleveland baseball team featured Charlie Sheen as the pitcher.


----------



## Blizzard (Oct 21, 2016)

LOL. Winning!


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 22, 2016)

amlove21 said:


> I am now watching Major League, just to remind myself that the last successful Cleveland baseball team featured Charlie Sheen as the pitcher.



They were pretty good in the mid to late 90's.


----------



## NathanRSF (Oct 22, 2016)

I would love to see the Indians win. With their management, player leadership (Miller, Lindor, and Napoli), as well as the bullpin, I can't see them losing. Not to mention the added bonus of the raising of the banner ceremony (Cleveland Cavaliers) that takes place on game 1 of the world series. I'm sure that both of the Cleveland teams will be pumped for that. No matter which team Cleveland ends up facing, I'm sure it will be an amazing display of some competitive baseball.

 I'm predicting Cleveland vs Cubs; the tribe will take it all in 5 or 6 games.


----------



## AWP (Oct 22, 2016)

The MLB won't allow Charlie Sheen to throw out the first pitch.

I hope the Cubs sweep with a combined score of 72-3 and then never win another baseball game ever.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 22, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> The MLB won't allow Charlie Sheen to throw out the first pitch.



Baseball has obviously been taking notes on the NFL's stand on "fun".  Current NFL ratings show that is a great strategy!   

MLB crushes Charlie Sheen's dream to throw the first pitch at the World Series


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 22, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> They were pretty good in the mid to late 90's.


The year of the strike and their last trip to the series, yeah. Perennially, they are predicted (mainly by Peter Gammons) to be contenders only to have the wheels fall off right around the All Star break. It's one of my favorite Cleveland traditions. 

I wanna say we were something like 2 strikes away in '97- that was a tough one to the expansion Marlins team.


----------



## RUBSUMLOTION (Oct 25, 2016)

GO TRIBE!!!


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 25, 2016)

8k's through 3. Cory Kluber is looking good.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 26, 2016)

Damnit


----------



## Gunz (Oct 26, 2016)

Cubs in 7. They won't take this shutout sitting down. But Kluber was amazing.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 26, 2016)

Um............the Tribe and the Cubbies in the Series.....
AR-MA-FUCKING-GED-DON IS UPON US...


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 26, 2016)

PSA - 

Game 2 is one hour earlier tonight. 6pm Central. *

* Trying to beat approaching rain


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Oct 26, 2016)

Yepp....


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 26, 2016)

DAMN IT!!!

Get your fucking pitches under control!


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 26, 2016)

Fly the "W"
Cubs win!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 27, 2016)

Five game series.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 27, 2016)

Cubs in 7. I think it will be that close.


----------



## DocIllinois (Oct 27, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> Cubs in 7. I think it will be that close.



Agreed.  Unless the wheels majorly fall off the Cleveland bus before then, it should be a tight series.


----------



## Grunt (Oct 27, 2016)

DocIllinois said:


> Agreed.  Unless the wheels majorly fall off the Cleveland bus before then, it should be a tight series.



I actually hope it remains tight throughout the series -- especially between these two teams.

It will make their victory even sweeter!


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 27, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> Cubs in 7. I think it will be that close.


Cubs in 6, otherwise Cleveland wins it.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 27, 2016)

DA SWO said:


> Cubs in 6, otherwise Cleveland wins it.



Can't you ever disagree with me without hitting the Red X? I mean, I'm chuckling as I write this, and it's no biggy, but I get more Red X's from you than anybody else. It makes me think I must've offended you in a previous post.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 27, 2016)

Yeah, @Ooh-Rah, fucking pile it on, dude.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 27, 2016)

Because there's no game tonight...a few pleasant memories.  I was not there, but was watching early in the morning on Okinawa.

This one still gives me chills..._"Touch em' all Kirby Puckett!"_





Miss you Kirby..._"And we'll see you tomorrow night!"_





And ballgame...


----------



## BuckysBadger24 (Oct 27, 2016)

Arrieta is a force to be reckoned with. Worth $150 mil.?  No, no athlete is and it seems like when players get that money they become worthless, but the guy is a stud.  This will be an historic series no doubt, but I just can't for the life of me enjoy the Cubs.  I dislike everything about them and the majority of their fan base.  It would be like rooting for the Vikings or Bears.  Plus I've resigned to staying off of Facebook until it's over, as 3/4ths of my friends are all claiming how they've always been true Cubs fans .

Cleveland in 7.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 27, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> Can't you ever disagree with me without hitting the Red X? I mean, I'm chuckling as I write this, and it's no biggy, but I get more Red X's from you than anybody else. It makes me think I must've offended you in a previous post.


No, I am just a disagreeable person.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 27, 2016)

DA SWO said:


> No, I am just a disagreeable person.



:wall::wall:


----------



## Blizzard (Oct 27, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Because there's no game tonight...a few pleasant memories.  I was not there, but was watching early in the morning on Okinawa.
> 
> This one still gives me chills..._"Touch em' all Kirby Puckett!"_
> 
> ...


Best World Series ever and one of the best to play the game.  Fact.


----------



## BuckysBadger24 (Oct 29, 2016)

With the guarantee that this series will head back to Cleveland, so far I have to say that it's shaping up to live up to the hype and expectations.  

I'm still comfortable with my prediction of Cleveland in 7.  I admit that before it started I had the guilty thought of believing the Cubs were the slightly better team.  So far though, I can't see one team having any specific edge whatsoever, including playing at home.  I'm not a huge MLB fan but I've enjoyed the back and forth immensely so far.  

Did anybody actually enjoy Bill Murray during the 7th inning stretch?  I love the guy.  I mean who doesn't?  But that was just annoying and bizarre to me even by his occasional bizarre standards.


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 29, 2016)

I do believe the Cubs are the better team,  but right now,  and for sometime, they haven't been able to hit the broadside of a barn. The Jason Heyward contract has got to be the worst contract signing of all time. $21 million to ride the bench. Theo has a track record of big free agent signings and just about none of them have ever panned out.


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 29, 2016)

NavyBuyer said:


> I do believe the Cubs are the better team,  but right now,  and for sometime, they haven't been able to hit the broadside of a barn. The Jason Heyward contract has got to be the worst contract signing of all time. $21 million to ride the bench. Theo has a track record of big free agent signings and just about none of them have ever panned out.


After watching last night in it's entirety, I disagree with you on the Cubs being the best team. Tonight is obviously big, but I like the way the Indians found a way to win last night- gritty, didn't make mistakes, and came up just big enough when they needed to.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 29, 2016)

Cubs in 7. Just sayin.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 29, 2016)

What a disappointing series this is turning out to be.  While I am pulling for the Cubs, I have no real rooting interest; I was hoping for it to be closer.  

Cubs are leaving way too many guys stranded.


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 30, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> Cubs in 7. Just sayin.


I'll hold you to it.

Cleveland's attitude tonight really made me happy. 

"In Northeast Ohio, nothing is given. Everything is earned."

Go. Tribe.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 30, 2016)

After recalculating the figures, Cleveland in 6.

Only 14.8% of teams down 3-1 have come back to win the series. Not very good odds.


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 30, 2016)

Trevor Bauer is taking the mound tonight for the tribe. He has not been very good this year, especially in the post season.


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 30, 2016)

LET'S GO CLEVELAND!!!


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 30, 2016)

Lester looking very, very sharp but the Indians are swinging heavy, heavy bats.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Oct 31, 2016)

Chapman...what can you do.....101 mph  fast balls....please!!!!

Back to Cleveland....


----------



## Kraut783 (Nov 1, 2016)

Holy crap....Cubs are on the money...3 to 0 in the top of the 1st inning


----------



## amlove21 (Nov 1, 2016)

Kraut783 said:


> Holy crap....Cubs are on the money...3 to 0 in the top of the 1st inning


That missed fly ball into center was just the worst- give up the homer, ok, but w two outs and and a chance to get out without serious damage and you mis play an out?! Come on guys. Need to get the offense in gear asap and get some runs.


----------



## Kraut783 (Nov 1, 2016)

yep, seeing that ball bounce between the two outfielders....


----------



## amlove21 (Nov 1, 2016)

Grand. Slam.

Welp, let's get ready for game 7 everyone!!


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 1, 2016)

amlove21 said:


> Grand. Slam.
> 
> Welp, let's get ready for game 7 everyone!!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 1, 2016)

I'm so HAPPY!


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Nov 1, 2016)

Finally a pitcher the Cubs arent hitting on.....

Its not over yet......


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 1, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I'm so HAPPY!



I'm so ... happy?


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 1, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I'm so ... happy?


But will you have a happy ending....


----------



## DocIllinois (Nov 1, 2016)

Oh, its over.  Cleveland is good but I don't think they're comeback kids in a game like this.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 1, 2016)

DA SWO said:


> But will you have a happy ending....



That comes tomorrow night when my long suffering Cubbies officially break the curse!


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Nov 1, 2016)

Oh snap...Chapmans in.....:wall:


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 1, 2016)

I'm pulling for Cubs and I still hate replay.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 1, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> What a disappointing series this is turning out to be.  While I am pulling for the Cubs, I have no real rooting interest; I was hoping for it to be closer.
> 
> Cubs are leaving way too many guys stranded.



Huh.  I guess I can retract this statement.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Nov 1, 2016)

#gamesevendangit


----------



## Gunz (Nov 2, 2016)

Cubs in 7. Just sayin. 

Again.


----------



## Devildoc (Nov 2, 2016)

The only MLB game I have seen this year was last night's.  What a great game.


----------



## Gunz (Nov 2, 2016)

The only thing that fucks up this World Series are the Clinton & Trump ads between innings. I'm a baseball fan. I wanna see beer, truck and Viagra commercials.


----------



## Blizzard (Nov 2, 2016)

"Get me Vaughn!"

Charlie Sheen on Twitter


Yeah, MLB isn't pulling the strings and someone else bought the tickets for him....but I still love it.  That movie has arguably done as much or more to build their fan base than any single actual player.

How 2 Cleveland businessmen brought Charlie Sheen, the Wild Thing, to Game 7 of the World Series


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Nov 2, 2016)

Indians shuffle their Game 7 lineup after defensive disaster in Game 6


----------



## Salt USMC (Nov 2, 2016)

I'm pulling for Cleveland!  Why?  No reason at all!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 2, 2016)

Dude you got tagged out at first!  I never see that work.

And then WHAT a double play!!!


----------



## CDG (Nov 2, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Dude you got tagged out at first!  I never see that work.
> 
> And then WHAT a double play!!!



Yeah, that was a SWEET double play.  I'm not a baseball fan, only really watching because it's a championship game 7, but that was a great close out to that inning.


----------



## CDG (Nov 2, 2016)

Cubs better start playing smarter.  Two fielding errors, and the dude that tried to get 2nd base when he should have stayed at 1st.  All avoidable by just doing the fundamentals.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 2, 2016)

He was safe, but my God is that replay slow things down.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 2, 2016)

Tell me everything is going to be OK and that I can enjoy this!


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 2, 2016)

Win or lose, a few short hours from now Cleveland fans will riot and burn the place down.
Win or lose, a few short hours from now Chicago fans will riot and burn the place down.
We win either way


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 2, 2016)

For you Cleveland fans feeling not so fresh right now....


----------



## Kraut783 (Nov 2, 2016)

LOL


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 2, 2016)

Lester has me spooked


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Nov 2, 2016)

Cleveland needs to score more then the Cubs by the end of the 9th innnning....someone please tell them this....


----------



## Blizzard (Nov 2, 2016)

Lester is dialed in.  It's over.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Nov 2, 2016)

Yeah..Chapmans up.....


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 2, 2016)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> Cleveland needs to score more then the Cubs by the end of the 9th innnning....someone please tell them this....


I'd did it for ya, and they are busing some Ho's in to help the guys score.
(that's what ya meant, right?)


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Nov 2, 2016)

Yepp...assumming the buses are stuck in traffic...


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 2, 2016)

Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Nov 2, 2016)

Buses arrived!!!!


----------



## Salt USMC (Nov 2, 2016)

Tie game!


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Nov 2, 2016)

Its raining like you read about....:-/


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 2, 2016)

re: rain

Do they stop a world series in the 9th inning for rain?


----------



## amlove21 (Nov 2, 2016)

What. A. Fucking. Game. 

Let's go Tribe. 

The sad thing about this? Neither of these fan bases deserve the loss they're going to have to deal with tonight.


----------



## amlove21 (Nov 2, 2016)

Bottom of the ninth, top of the order, closer in the game! Little kids make themselves heroes off this.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 2, 2016)

I can't believe they put Chapman back in.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Nov 2, 2016)

Extra innings...Cubs best hitters up...I need a beer....:wall:


----------



## amlove21 (Nov 2, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I can't believe they put Chapman back in.


Joe Buck just had a great point- up three, 4 outs to go- I'll take that 10 times out of 10.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 2, 2016)

NO!!!!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 2, 2016)

Fuck off. I'm going to bed.


----------



## amlove21 (Nov 2, 2016)

I am not real sure who this hurts worse, honestly. 

The Indians just got some momentum, crowd got rowdy... all this stopped. How long is this delay?!


----------



## Blizzard (Nov 2, 2016)

A rain delay in extra innings?  Seriously.  LOL.  What a buzzkill.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 2, 2016)

God must be planning on the Indians to win tonight.  Laying down a few inches of rain to help douse the impending fires...


----------



## Blizzard (Nov 2, 2016)

amlove21 said:


> I am not real sure who this hurts worse, honestly.
> 
> The Indians just got some momentum, crowd got rowdy... all this stopped. How long is this delay?!


The Indians definitely had the momentum.  This will kill it.  That sucks.


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 3, 2016)

Fucking rain delay.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 3, 2016)

On the bright side, we can sit here and listen to Joe Buck.

Remember the cable show he had for about 3 minutes?  Artie Lange of Howard Stern fame killed that for him.

Enjoy.  NSFW

Part 1





Part 2


----------



## amlove21 (Nov 3, 2016)

Cleveland or NOWHERE. Great shirt, don't mind if I do!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 3, 2016)

I still don't understand so much about baseball.  Walk to load the bases with one out???


----------



## TLDR20 (Nov 3, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I still don't understand so much about baseball.  Walk to load the bases with one out???



Sets up a double play or an out at any base depending on the contact...


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 3, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> Sets up a double play or an out at any base depending on the contact...



Oh, okay.  Risky move in this situation. 

Thanks!


----------



## TLDR20 (Nov 3, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Oh, okay.  Risky move in this situation.
> 
> Thanks!



Well not particularly. They are more likely to hit a fly ball, groundball or strike out than get a hit statistically. It is good baseball.


----------



## amlove21 (Nov 3, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Oh, okay.  Risky move in this situation.
> 
> Thanks!


It's always a gamble, but pitching to the guy that was batting .1000 for the night as opposed to a guy you think you can get to hit into a double play is a better bet.


----------



## TLDR20 (Nov 3, 2016)

These guys also have world class analytics to back up any decision they make.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 3, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> These guys also have world class analytics to back up any decision they make.



Do you agree with Cubs pulling pitcher and putting Lester in? 

I'll admit to be an emotional decision maker when it comes to sports. First pitcher was throwing strikes , I thought it was too early. Regardless of what analytics said.


----------



## amlove21 (Nov 3, 2016)

You can't write this shit. 

The guy that tied the game and sent this to extra innings??? He's up in the 10th with the tying run on base.


----------



## amlove21 (Nov 3, 2016)

WINNING RUN ON BASE.

Edit- at the plate. Sorry. I am excited.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Nov 3, 2016)

Well poop!!!


----------



## amlove21 (Nov 3, 2016)

What a great series. 

The Cubs deserve it, they played great. I would like to recite something that is as close to a prayer or a mantra I get-

"... maybe next year."


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 3, 2016)

Out - standing.


----------



## Blizzard (Nov 3, 2016)

Entertaining game.

I think the rain delay hurt the Indians.  Oh well.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 3, 2016)

Blizzard said:


> Entertaining game.
> 
> I think the rain delay hurt the Indians.  Oh well.



Yes.  Major momentum killer.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Nov 3, 2016)

MVP has to be one of the Cub's first 4 hitters....thoughts?!,!?!


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Nov 3, 2016)

I blame this loss on Global Warming!  Also it was rigged.....:-"


----------



## Kraut783 (Nov 3, 2016)

Great World Series!!  Two great teams that worked their way there......after a long dry spell for both.

Very enjoyable series.


----------



## DocIllinois (Nov 3, 2016)

Illinois is finally on the map for something other than the Chicago gun meat grinder, an astonishing state budget deficit, and being the country's largest producer of pumpkins.  Sweet.

If/when we unload Cutler, things will really be looking up.


Are the Indians now the only long Series drought team left in MLB?


----------



## BuckysBadger24 (Nov 3, 2016)

Cubs vs Brewers games at Miller Park are going to be even more unbearable now.  Fuck my life Cleveland, ya bastards.

Great entertaining game though.


----------



## Gunz (Nov 3, 2016)

Cubs in 7. Just sayin.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## amlove21 (Nov 13, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> View attachment 17158


TOO SOON BRO.

Listen, if anyone is great at being a gracious loser, it's the city of Cleveland.


----------

